# Tax Codes



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,

How do you find out or work out if the tax code you've got is the correct one? Mine has changed for the first time since starting work 3yrs ago and it was wrong then.

Thanks


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

A person, with no BIK from work should be 647L...

If you are in the lower tax band, your net pay should be something like 80 -84% of your gross...


It goes down from there...

If you have a M1 after the code, you are on emergency tax, or whatever it's called these days...get it sorted and claim your money back!!

But best to speak to your local tax office and find out the score!

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trist said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you find out or work out if the tax code you've got is the correct one? Mine has changed for the first time since starting work 3yrs ago and it was wrong then.
> 
> Thanks


tax codes


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

The inland revenue should write to you with your tax coding and how it is worked out, if you dont get one or want to get one phone your local tax office. Also they will explain to you how its worked out I have spoken to mine a fair few times and apart from one occasion they were very helpful and will explain things to you clearly.

To late but there were no replies when i started to write it, doh!


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Your basic personal allowance is £6475 for 2009/10 so your code should be 647L.

If your code is different it is because HMRC are either giving you tax relief on something or are collecting tax on some benefit you get.

For example if you receive a benefit from your employer of private medical insurance worth £1000 and you pay tax deductible professional subscriptions of £250 your code would be £6475-£1000+£250= £5725 = a code of 572L

Any change from the basic code should be sent to you with explanations by HMRC.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers guys :thumb:

I'm on 653L, from April. I'm on 647L at the moment.

Does that mean I'll get £6530 basic allowance?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes...


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you.

Does the allowance mean I can get £6530 tax free before getting taxed?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Trist said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Does the allowance mean I can get £6530 tax free before getting taxed?


Yes if you are a standard rate tax payer the first £6530 will not be taxed, then the rest will be taxed at 20%.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Gotcha  So I'm gonna be better off slightly on this new code of mine then


----------

